# 

## fcmatpol

Witam, jestem tu nowy, nie bardzo jeszcze umiem się poruszać po tym forum, ale wykombinowałem że to miejsce też może być niezłe i znajdą się tu jakieś miłe osoby które rozwieją moje wątpliwości. 
 Kupiłem działkę budowlaną, przy drodze gminnej, ze wszytkimi mediami ( woda, kanalizacja, prąd) max 10m od działki. W sąsiedztwie inne zabudowania, blisko lasu, na działce kilka drzewek, teren działki.....prawie równy pokryty wysoką trawą, krzaki  :smile:  Z drogi gminnej nie mam wytyczonowego zjazdu ( w WZ jest uwzględniony projekt na  przebudowę wjazdu na teren działki). Sprawa jest tego rodzaju, że chciałbym powoli już coś zacząć robić na tej działce zmierzając w kierunku budowy domu, ogrodzić, postawić jakiś blaszak na graty itd. Od czego zacząć w takim razie mając  w ręce  WZ i akt notarialny?  Pozdrawiam

----------


## turalyon

Znaleźć kierownika budowy. On załatwi reszte lub powie co zrobić

----------


## fcmatpol

Zawsze to jakaś rada. Równie dobrze mógłbym kupić gotowy dom, po co się przemęczać. Nie uważasz że czasem fajnie jest mieć wpływ na to jakie kroki będzie trzeba wykonać, choćby dlatego by mnie nikt w dupę nie zrobił? Kierownik budowy pewnie będzie potrzebny, ale uważam że korzystanie z jego usług na tym etapie jest zbędne.  Już widzę jak wszyscy po zakupie działki latają i szukają kierowników budowy bo to pierwszy krok. Być może się mylę. Tak czy siak dziękuję za radę.

----------


## Bejaro

To zależy kiedy zamierzasz ruszyć z budową-i jakie dokumenty warun.tech masz do WZ.(chodzi o media) Warto zlecić geodecie mapę do celów projektowych, do projektu zjazdu trzeba by wybrać projekt.Przed kierownikiem potrzebny będzie architekt-czy do adaptacji czy do projektu indywidualnego.

----------


## letniowoc

Myślę, że tak jak radzi Bejaro - trzeba zamówić u geodety mapę do celów projektowych, bo na nią się chwilę czeka, nie jest "od ręki". 
Możesz zacząć szukać projektu typowego pod kątem warunków działki i własnych preferencji co do przyszłego domu
Warto rozejrzeć się za architektem, który zaadaptuje projekt gotowy lub narysuje projekt indywidualny.
Oraz zwrócić się do dostawców mediów o warunki techniczne (ale to już raczej z gotową mapą do celów projektowych).

----------


## fcmatpol

Dziękuje Bejaro za podpowiedź, właśnie o coś takiego mi chodziło.  Już teraz chciałbym coś zacząć robić, niewielkimi krokami ale by prace szły do przodu.  Zastanawiałem się nad projektem, w którym momencie udać się do architekta.  Zabezpieczenie  w wode projektowanym przyłączem z gminnej sieci wodociagowej na warunkach określonych przez dostawcę, odprowadzenie nieczystości podobnie,  z energią również.  Czyli geodecie można w tym momencie już zlecić mapę?

----------


## marchew

Dobrze jeszcze przed projektem zrobić badania geologiczne. O ile nie zrobiłeś przed kupnem.

----------


## Bejaro

> Dziękuje Bejaro za podpowiedź, właśnie o coś takiego mi chodziło.  Już teraz chciałbym coś zacząć robić, niewielkimi krokami ale by prace szły do przodu.  Zastanawiałem się nad projektem, w którym momencie udać się do architekta.  Zabezpieczenie  w wode projektowanym przyłączem z gminnej sieci wodociagowej na warunkach określonych przez dostawcę, odprowadzenie nieczystości podobnie,  z energią również.  Czyli geodecie można w tym momencie już zlecić mapę?


Ja na mapę czekałam, około 2 mce. wazna jest chyba 2 lata-przynajmniej w moim starostwie,warunki masz na siebie to spoko dość długo trwa nie tyle wykonanie projektu zjazdu,co jego uzgodnienia,ale ten projekt możesz robić dopiero jak zdecydujesz jak posadowić  dom na działce-czyli wybór projektu tak czy siak-chyba że indywidualny to wtedy arch. załatwi wszystko razem (mapa musi być w kazdym przypadku)

----------


## Bejaro

Jeszcze jedno piszesz że kupiłeś działkę budowlaną-rozumiem że takie oznaczenie jest w KW i Wypisie z rej.gruntów, bo jezeli nie to jeszcze odrolnienie.

----------


## fcmatpol

Bejaro, jeśli chodzi o działkę to z nią jest wszystko w porządku. Działka przeznaczona  pod zabudowę mieszkaniową jednorodzinną.  Nie jest z nią nic takiego co by uniemożliwiało budowę. Wszystko posprawdzane. Dziękuję za pomoc, z pewnością się przyda. Zasięgałem języka wśród znajomych posiadających domy ale wszystkie ich rady brzmiały tak zawile jak..... ustępy w biblii.  Właśnie jestem po kontakcie z geodetką ( siostra poprzedniej właścicielki działki) która zanim podpisałem akt notarialny oferowała swoje usługi, mam też znajomego architekta który pracuje  w starostwie i oferuje dość szybko zgodę na budowę. Zanim się jednak do nich udam, chciałem uzyskać troszkę wiedzy z zewnątrz, tak by nie wyglądało na to że jestem  całkiem zielony w tych sprawach  :Smile: )))

----------


## GraMar

Czy znasz dokładne wymiary działki?
Czy znasz warunki zabudowy i jest tam określona linia zabudowy, warunki dot np kształtu, koloru, wysokości budynku?
Czy drzewa na działce trzeba usunąć-potrzebne jest zezwolenie samorządu.

Z mapka się nie spiesz, jest bardzo krótko ważna i należy tak ustawić działania aby z niej wyciągnąć jak najwięcej:
*-pierwszy krok*-warunki otrzymania niezbędnych mediów, co jest konieczne do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę. Te warunki można też uzyskać na podstawie map geodezyjnych, od ręki chyba za 35zł.
-z ww mapką idziesz do samorządu określić wyjazd na ulicę/drogę.
-mapka do celów projektowych u dobrego sprawdzonego geodety.
-projekty przyłączy na podst ww mapki projektowej i warunków mediów.

----------


## beton44

Ale o co chodzi ? Autorze wątku nie jesteś pierwszy. Idź tam gdzie dają pozwolenia na budowę,
na ogół mają tam takie gotowe ściągi co wedle nich trzeba zrobić by dostać pozwolenie, 

wspomniałeś też o "architekcie zatrudnionym w starostwie" - on to naprawdę zrobi wszystko sprawnie i szybko,
dla pieniążków,  jemu  kumple/kumpelki z tzw lokalnego  UKŁADU biznesowo-rodzinnego wszystko zrobią szybko, cóż w Polsce żyjemy....

----------


## Darek Volke

Przede wszystkim aktualne *Warunki Zabudowy* a żeby je mieć trzeba mieć aktualne warunki przyłączy wod-kan, prąd, orange.
Od wszystkich mediów zaczynałem następną ważną rzeczą jest dostęp do drogi publicznej. Bez aktualnych warunków nie kupuj projektu.
Mając aktualne warunki zabudowy można zrobić mapę do celów projektowych i i zacząć rozglądać się za projektem, a później to już adaptacja projektu i resztę zrobi architekt (wszystkie uzgodnienia łącznie ze złożeniem wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę) przynajmniej w moim przypadku tak było

----------


## kater-acme

co do ogradzania - raczej bym z tym poczekał, a już na pewno nie dawałbym nic od frontu; przed wykonaniem fundamentów trzeba będzie zdjąć humus, a to zapewne zrobi popularna Białoruśka / CAT; potem przyjeżdżać tam będą betoniarki, i zapewne pompa do betonu - taki sprzęt potrzebuje miejsca

na pewno warto przygotować miejsce na złożeniu humusu, a nawet pod mały domek trochę tego będzie

geodetę najlepiej lokalnego - oprócz zrobienia mapek tacy goście sporo też wiedzą o lokalnych ekipach, wykonawcach, dostawcach itd., a to się przydaje; czasem to wiedza anegdotyczna, ale czasem naprawdę przydatna (np. mój polecił mi dobre źródło żwirku i materiałów betonowych); z geodetą pogadaj na temat wysokości fundamentów - często projektanci domów zakładają, że obok już jest gotowa droga; murarzy to w sumie nie interesuje, zrobią jak chcesz; a potem się okaże (jak u mojego sąsiada), że jak przyjdzie (za kilka lat) droga, to wejście będzie miał niziutko i będzie go zalewać; 

kierownik - zdecydowanie na później

oczywiście powyższe to truizmy, ale mam nadzieję, że na początek choć coś Ci się przyda

----------


## Darek Volke

Przed rozpoczęciem budowy teren powinien być ogrodzony, wystarczy prowizorycznie ale powinien być a dojazd pod przyszłe fundamenty utwardzony

----------


## Geoou

> Dobrze jeszcze przed projektem zrobić badania geologiczne. O ile nie zrobiłeś przed kupnem.


Słuszna uwaga. Badania te pozwolą projektantowi w sposób optymalny zaprojektować fundament projektowanego budynku. Poza tym uzyskasz informację o warunkach gruntowo - wodnych na Twojej działce m.in głębokości zwierciadła wody co przy wyborze projektu (budynek podpiwniczony lub też nie) jest bardzo istotne, rodzaju gruntów i ich parametrach.

W razie pytań jestem do dyspozycji  :smile:

----------


## autorus

A ja myślę, że najpierw trzeba sobie zadać pytani co się chce zbudować. Jest bardzo dużo możliwości. Jak już to będziesz wiedział to reszta pójdzie sama. Powodzenia w wyborze.

----------


## DO**KN

> A ja myślę, że najpierw trzeba sobie zadać pytani co się chce zbudować. Jest bardzo dużo możliwości. Jak już to będziesz wiedział to reszta pójdzie sama. Powodzenia w wyborze.


Jeżeli będzie miał Pan już warunki zabudowy warto zastanowić się nad projektem i technologią budowy domu. Zanim zleci Pan wykonanie przez architekta projektu   lub zakupi Pan projekt gotowy warto poznać cenę za budowę danego domu. Ponieważ nie zawsze dom, który nam się podoba mieści się w naszym budżecie. W przypadku projektu gotowego nie ma z tym problemu natomiast jeżeli  chciałby Pan projekt indywidualny to można znaleźć mniej więcej podobny projekt i na jego podstawie określić cenę. Nie wiem jak pracują inni architekci,ale zapewne tak samo jak nasz architekt , który  osobiście koordynuje kolejność załatwiania dokumentów (ponieważ niektóre rzeczy można robić równocześnie oszczędzając na czasie) do pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## fcmatpol

> Czy znasz dokładne wymiary działki?
> Czy znasz warunki zabudowy i jest tam określona linia zabudowy, warunki dot np kształtu, koloru, wysokości budynku?
> Czy drzewa na działce trzeba usunąć-potrzebne jest zezwolenie samorządu.
> 
> Z mapka się nie spiesz, jest bardzo krótko ważna i należy tak ustawić działania aby z niej wyciągnąć jak najwięcej:
> *-pierwszy krok*-warunki otrzymania niezbędnych mediów, co jest konieczne do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę. Te warunki można też uzyskać na podstawie map geodezyjnych, od ręki chyba za 35zł.
> -z ww mapką idziesz do samorządu określić wyjazd na ulicę/drogę.
> -mapka do celów projektowych u dobrego sprawdzonego geodety.
> -projekty przyłączy na podst ww mapki projektowej i warunków mediów.




Tak, mam już warunki zabudowy, właśnie otrzymałem.  Działka niezbyt duża, 1000m w prostokącie 22mX46m z linią zabudowy 15m od drogi.  Położona przy nowo wyremontowanej drodze gminnej  więc do energii, kanalizacji, wody kilka metrów od działki.  Jak teraz sobie na to patrzę to nie wiem czy nie za wąska  ::-(:  Obecnie zleciłem mapkę do celów projektowych i złozyłem wnioski o warunki techniczne i że chciałem coś zacząć robić, to pobiegłem poinformować odpowiednie urzędy że chciałbym ogrodzić działkę.  Jest kilka drzewek na działce, kilkumetrowej brzózki i sosenki które rosną w okolicy raczej przyszłego ogrodzenia.

----------


## fcmatpol

> wspomniałeś też o "architekcie zatrudnionym w starostwie" - on to naprawdę zrobi wszystko sprawnie i szybko,
> dla pieniążków,  jemu  kumple/kumpelki z tzw lokalnego  UKŁADU biznesowo-rodzinnego wszystko zrobią szybko, cóż w Polsce żyjemy....


Właśnie  liczę na to że może to szybciej zrobi. Inna sprawa czy nie zabije mnie ceną za swoje usługi i czy będę mógł skorzystać u niego z dodatkowych usług tzn. chocby projektu zjazdu na działkę i projektów przyłączy.

----------


## fcmatpol

> Przede wszystkim aktualne *Warunki Zabudowy* a żeby je mieć trzeba mieć aktualne warunki przyłączy wod-kan, prąd, orange.
> Od wszystkich mediów zaczynałem następną ważną rzeczą jest dostęp do drogi publicznej. Bez aktualnych warunków nie kupuj projektu.
> Mając aktualne warunki zabudowy można zrobić mapę do celów projektowych i i zacząć rozglądać się za projektem, a później to już adaptacja projektu i resztę zrobi architekt (wszystkie uzgodnienia łącznie ze złożeniem wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę) przynajmniej w moim przypadku tak było


Darek, mam już WZ,  Działka usytuowana jest od frontu  przy drodze gminnej,  z jednej strony działki biegnie również  droga wewnętrzna. Mam wizję jak miałby wyglądać domek, ale jeszcze rozglądam się. Tak czy siak w najbliższym czasie  będę kontaktował z architektem.

----------


## fcmatpol

> A ja myślę, że najpierw trzeba sobie zadać pytani co się chce zbudować. Jest bardzo dużo możliwości. Jak już to będziesz wiedział to reszta pójdzie sama. Powodzenia w wyborze.


Właśnie, czasem tak wiele mozliwości  rodzi wiele wątpliwości  :Smile:  Za duży wybór?  :wink:  Coś mam jednak na "oku" Pozdrawiam

----------


## fcmatpol

> Słuszna uwaga. Badania te pozwolą projektantowi w sposób optymalny zaprojektować fundament projektowanego budynku. Poza tym uzyskasz informację o warunkach gruntowo - wodnych na Twojej działce m.in głębokości zwierciadła wody co przy wyborze projektu (budynek podpiwniczony lub też nie) jest bardzo istotne, rodzaju gruntów i ich parametrach.
> 
> W razie pytań jestem do dyspozycji



Tego jednego nie zrobiłem i powiem szczerze że większość radzi że nie jest to konieczne w moim przypadku. W sąsiedztwie mojej działki są wybudowane już domy i moja działka stanowi obecnie jedyną wolną przestrzeń. Ogólnie jest opinia że musiałbym mieć wielkiego pecha by akurat mój grunt miał złe parametry. Ale dałeś mi dużo teraz do myslenia  :wink:

----------


## fcmatpol

> Jeżeli będzie miał Pan już warunki zabudowy warto zastanowić się nad projektem i technologią budowy domu. Zanim zleci Pan wykonanie przez architekta projektu   lub zakupi Pan projekt gotowy warto poznać cenę za budowę danego domu. Ponieważ nie zawsze dom, który nam się podoba mieści się w naszym budżecie. .


 Ten temat w dużym stopniu zaprząta mi obecnie głowę, zdaję sobie sprawę że to co zdecyduję będzie miało wpływ na wiele lat. Czy finansowo nie popłynę? Inna sprawa że jestem....wariat i ryzykant, idę na całość o problemach starając się nie myśleć  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam i dziekuję za kontakt

----------


## fcmatpol

> co do ogradzania - raczej bym z tym poczekał, a już na pewno nie dawałbym nic od frontu; przed wykonaniem fundamentów trzeba będzie zdjąć humus, a to zapewne zrobi popularna Białoruśka / CAT; potem przyjeżdżać tam będą betoniarki, i zapewne pompa do betonu - taki sprzęt potrzebuje miejsca
> 
> na pewno warto przygotować miejsce na złożeniu humusu, a nawet pod mały domek trochę tego będzie
> 
> geodetę najlepiej lokalnego - oprócz zrobienia mapek tacy goście sporo też wiedzą o lokalnych ekipach, wykonawcach, dostawcach itd., a to się przydaje; czasem to wiedza anegdotyczna, ale czasem naprawdę przydatna (np. mój polecił mi dobre źródło żwirku i materiałów betonowych); z geodetą pogadaj na temat wysokości fundamentów - często projektanci domów zakładają, że obok już jest gotowa droga; murarzy to w sumie nie interesuje, zrobią jak chcesz; a potem się okaże (jak u mojego sąsiada), że jak przyjdzie (za kilka lat) droga, to wejście będzie miał niziutko i będzie go zalewać; 
> 
> kierownik - zdecydowanie na później
> 
> oczywiście powyższe to truizmy, ale mam nadzieję, że na początek choć coś Ci się przyda


Pewnie że takie rady się przydają i jestem wdzięczny za nie. Już kilka wskazówek z pewnością wykorzystam  :Smile:  Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## fcmatpol

> Przed rozpoczęciem budowy teren powinien być ogrodzony, wystarczy prowizorycznie ale powinien być a dojazd pod przyszłe fundamenty utwardzony


Niebawem będę sie za to zabierał ale jak wspomniałeś pamiętając o dojeździe.

----------


## GraMar

Sprawdź, czy w nowelizacji PRAWA BUDOWLANEGO, co teraz wchodzi- nie są potrzebne warunki przyłączenia mediów.
Sprawdzaj wszystko, bo budowanie to z diabłem wojowanie /cytuję z forum/   :smile: 


Nie spiesz się z mapką projektową, bo zanim wybierzesz/ zlecisz i OTRZYMASZ projekt budynku u uprawnionego projektanta to rok minie....

----------


## fcmatpol

> Nie spiesz się z mapką projektową, bo zanim wybierzesz/ zlecisz i OTRZYMASZ projekt budynku u uprawnionego projektanta to rok minie....


Zaraz zaraz, to kiedy się taką mapkę zamawia? Najpierw projekt i mapka czy odwrotnie w końcu...już sie pogubiłem  :Smile:  Troche mnie przeraziłeś z tym rocznym czekaniem na projekt budynku

----------


## GraMar

Projekt indywidualny może tyle potrwać, a znając wymiary Twojej działki -będziesz musiał dobrze rozplanować kierunki świata, kierunki mediów, materiały budowlane, znaleźć ekipę BEZ KIEROWNIKA BUDOWY BO CIĘ BĘDĄ RŻNĄĆ Z KAŻDEJ STRONY.

Kierownik budowy POWINIEN CHODZIĆ NA TWOIM POSTRONKU I PILNOWAĆ TWOICH INTERESÓW  a nie tolerować fuszery i tandetę...
Rysuj sobie sam dom na papierze milimetrowym, a potem tanio projektant to narysuje wg warunków technicznych.
Będziesz miał wszystko, co Ci potrzebne.
Obok są TAKIE wątki i forumowicze po przejściach  pomagają początkującym. Ja tak się doszkalałam dwa lata zanim ruszyliśmy z projektem.
Powodzenia






> Zaraz zaraz, to kiedy się taką mapkę zamawia? Najpierw projekt i mapka czy odwrotnie w końcu...już sie pogubiłem  Troche mnie przeraziłeś z tym rocznym czekaniem na projekt budynku

----------


## Darek Volke

Z mapą do celów projektowych nie spiesz się, bo wystarczy że ktoś w promieniu 30 metrów od działki  coś zmieni i będziesz musiał robić nową.
Wystarczy ją zamówić przed oddaniem projektu do adaptacji (jeżeli kupisz gotowca) wraz z innymi dokumentami do projektanta który powinien wszystko uzgodnić i złożyć wniosek o PnB

----------


## Pasqud

Powiem jak jest w moim przypadku. Po zakupie działki zleciłem przygotowanie projektu architektowi. Zlecenie obejmuje uzyskanie pozwolenia na budowę i wszystko co jest niezbędne do tego etapu mnie nie dotyczy.

----------


## fcmatpol

No proszę czego się nieświadomy człowiek może dowiedzieć. Dziękuję za podpowiedzi.

----------

